# How to troll a cigar minnow



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Is there a video or instructions any where for rigging a cigar minnow duster combo so it does not spin. I used to know of a box rig leader but forgot it


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

YouTube has tons of how to videos

https://youtu.be/fK1lyWkEuXg

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cold Mil Tom (May 10, 2015)

For a truly foolproof option, you can buy a specialized type of duster that has a slight planing action and a slot to lock the hook into. Bait-o-matic is one version, there are several similar products. They work great with belly strips too.


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

Pirate Plug:thumbsup:


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

live..


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

No dead. Use to make a box with the leader wire right above the hook then put the box wire thru the cigs eyes. The cig would swim next to the j hook. I'm doing something wrong the cig spins


----------

